# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB10] VBForums Reputations Saver 3

## Edgemeal

A utility to save your VBForum reputations and their URLs for future reference.
VBForums only saves your last 50 or so reputations, after that they are lost forever.





```
 Testing:
 ========
 Windows 7 (US English), VB10(VS 2010) /.Net FW 4.0.
 Forum Software: vBulletin 4.2.2.

 History:
 ========
 v3.043 - July 26, 2015 
' * Fix: Class cTripleDES now disposes TripleDESCryptoServiceProvider in a Using/End Using block.

 v3.042 - Jan 12, 2015 
* Fix bug: Problems due to auto logout launched before user had chance to answer message boxes.
* Updated forum version detection to 4.2.2. (no parsing changes were needed.)
```

Also see:
*FAQ - Reputations and rating posts*
[VB10] Parsing VBForums by Edgemeal
[VB10] VBForums Monitor by Edgemeal
Another VBForums Reputations Saver by ident
VBForums Reputations Saver by Pradeep1210 (which unfortunately hasn't worked for some time).

----------


## 4x2y

Thank you very much for sharing this nice tool.

----------


## 4x2y

Did you changed the format of the file *VBforumReps.txt*?

I have added VBforumReps.txt (created by version 1) in the same folder of the version 2 in hope to merge new rep to previous but i got this error





> ---------------------------
> File Load Error
> ---------------------------
> Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> ---------------------------
> OK   
> ---------------------------


When i press OK, only the first rep is loaded!

----------


## Edgemeal

> Did you changed the format of the file *VBforumReps.txt*?
> 
> I have added VBforumReps.txt (created by version 1) in the same folder of the version 2 in hope to merge new rep to previous but i got this error
> 
> When i press OK, only the first rep is loaded!


Yeah, It is really only compatible with reps saved from v1.04 & 1.05, which include an extra entry in the reps file for the comment smiley.
I removed the built-in upgrade fix .  :EEK!: 
To fix it so it will work with older saved reps look in, Private Sub LoadReps()
Note the code that gets the smiley index,... 



```
    ' add comment smiley image index to LV Tag prop and set LV subitem image.
    lvi.Tag = entry(6)
    ' set comment column(3) smiley image.
    ListView_SetSubItemImageIndex(ListView1.Handle, ListView1.Items.Count - 1, ListView1.Columns(3).Index, CInt(entry(6)))
Next ' - next line
```

Replace that with this code from the old rep saver... 



```
    'v1.04 - add comment smiley image index to LV Tag prop and set LV subitem image.
    ' Note: Since versions before v1.04 didn't support this,
    ' we need to do a length check or will error!
    ' Once data is saved we would no longer need to do this check!
    If entry.Length = 7 Then 
        lvi.Tag = entry(6)
        ' set comment column(3) smiley image.
        ListView_SetSubItemImageIndex(ListView1.Handle, ListView1.Items.Count - 1, ListView1.Columns(3).Index, CInt(entry(6)))
    Else ' data has NOT been saved with v1.04 (or later).
        lvi.Tag = -1 ' -1 = no image.
    End If
Next ' - next line
```

Once your rep file gets updated (got some new reps) it will be saved and include the newer comment smiley indexes, you could then go back to using the newer code.
Hope that makes sense.  :Smilie:

----------


## 4x2y

Thank you, i have updated my old *VBforumReps.txt* successfully  :Smilie:

----------


## Edgemeal

> Thank you, i have updated my old *VBforumReps.txt* successfully


Great, thanks for the feedback!
BTW, I just updated the app to v2.01, seems the Given Reps URLs wouldn't work with the older vbforums base URL I was using, I hope thats fixed now!  :Embarrassment: 

*EDIT:*  The comment images need some work (resizing?), I just got your rep with the wave and its crunched up.  :Frown:

----------


## 4x2y

> BTW, I just updated the app to v2.01, seems the Given Reps URLs wouldn't work with the older vbforums base URL I was using, I hope thats fixed now!


Yes it has been fixed




> EDIT: The comment images need some work (resizing?), I just got your rep with the wave and its crunched up


Only the following images > 16x16
alienfrog.gif
completeclear.gif
confused.gif
duck.gif
wave.gif

There are some images of siz 15x15 but i don't think they are need resizing.

----------


## ident

Great little tool.

----------


## Edgemeal

> Only the following images > 16x16
> alienfrog.gif
> completeclear.gif
> confused.gif
> duck.gif
> wave.gif


Well I finally updated those images (v3.0 Beta 06), I'm not an artist so I just cropped and re-sized em.  :Big Grin: 

*EDIT 2 :* v3.0 BETA 06 was pulled due to errors.
If you updated your reps with v3.00 - BETA 06 and have incorrect reputation or smiley images, open your Rep files and remove those lines, save the text files and re-run "Import New" to correct.

----------


## Edgemeal

I wasn't going to upload updates for this app anymore but I just noticed the forum version updated (from 4.2.0 to 4.2.2) and found a bug in the old code, so posted up a new version for anyone still using this app.

----------


## Leary222

I love the GUI  where are images for developments typically sourced ?

----------


## Edgemeal

> I love the GUI  where are images for developments typically sourced ?


I typically use free images I find online, and icons included with VS 2010.

----------

